# Windows 8.1 No Sound



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

My old computer for some unknown reason has not sounds

Specs are

2.4 Q6600 Quad Core CPU
Foxconn G31 Motherboard
3gb DDR2 ram @ 800mhz
Nvidia Geforce 560 1gb
Windows 8.1
Corsair 5600watt psu

I used the above system to play games on for about 4 or more years with no problem, I removed the psu to put into a new system ( a i7 based gaming rig ) as I needed a more powerful psu to run the new computer, I intended to part out the above system to family and friends ( minus the psu ).

But my sons system motherboard failed, and as all this system needed was a psu I decided to give it to him ( his old system was not too good but as he also wanted to get into some games on the pc IE: Minecraft I decided to give it to him rather than part it out )

So I went out bought a brandnew Corsair 600watt psu and installed it, everything went great, I then bought a new copy of windows 8 for him to use on the new system ( as his old system was a windows vista based machine ), and now I can not get the sound to work, I have tried everything I can think of, installed the drivers from the Foxconn website, checked and rechecked to make sure everything is plugged in, reinstalled windows 8 incase there was a corrupted driver etc installed ), then thinking there might be a fault on the motherboard decided to buy a sound card, installed it, and again there is no sound not even from the sound card, if I check the volume it shows the green lines moving ( showing sound is being played ) but nothing comes out of the speakers, I have tried 3 sets of speakers, including those from my own pc which work, but not when plugged into the above system, when I plug them back into my own pc they work fine, so being now at my wits end, and having a son who can not hear his friends when playing minecraft decided it was time to try to get expert advice from people who will know more than I do.

Any and all advice will be great.

[email protected]


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Moved to Windows 8, 8.1 support.


----------



## itxpert7 (Nov 8, 2012)

MADxMAX

Try setting your speakers as the default playback audio device from Control Panel. Follow instructions from below link 

http://www.7tutorials.com/how-change-default-playback-recording-audio-device


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

I've tried that many times but as I said in the original post you can see the speakers showing there is audio being played but nothing actually comes out of the speakers and having tried 3 different sets of speakers which all work ( including my own from my own computer ) plus when speakers are plugged in the computer shows they are disconnected even though they are plugged into the cor rectangular socket on the rear of the motherboard and it's the same with the sound card I bought and installed, even the front panel says they are disconnected


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When you say you installed the pci soundcard was that a new card and did it have drivers for Windows 8.1? Did you look in Control Panel to be certain in the sound applet that it is calling for the correct soundcard? I would believe the Vista motherboard did not have proper Win 8 drivers but not a new soundcard. 
I am n ot trying to demean you but are you certain you are plugging sound cable into the right port on the new card. I had a Creative card that drove me crazy because all the ports were the same color and the actual speaker port was in a different place then normal. Did you disable the onboard sound in the bios if possible because that is really the best option since you see the line moving as if it is working perhaps there is a bios setting pointing elsewhere?


----------



## MADxMAX (Jan 5, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> When you say you installed the pci soundcard was that a new card and did it have drivers for Windows 8.1? Did you look in Control Panel to be certain in the sound applet that it is calling for the correct soundcard? I would believe the Vista motherboard did not have proper Win 8 drivers but not a new soundcard.
> I am n ot trying to demean you but are you certain you are plugging sound cable into the right port on the new card. I had a Creative card that drove me crazy because all the ports were the same color and the actual speaker port was in a different place then normal. Did you disable the onboard sound in the bios if possible because that is really the best option since you see the line moving as if it is working perhaps there is a bios setting pointing elsewhere?


The pci sound card is designed for windows 7 and 8 and came with windows 8 drivers.

It is confusing me to hell why its not working, where as before when i used this exact same system the sound worked perfect, since I installed a new psu and done a fresh install ( I used to run windows 8 on the same machine before my son had it ).


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You have me stuck also as I really cannot think of anything else but if it worked before then it surely should work now. I hate to suggest reinstalling Windows maybe run SFC to see if something is missing?


----------



## itxpert7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Make sure nothing is stuck inside the audio jacks located in front and/or behind the desktop tower box.

Also open the desktop box and make sure no wires are unplugged or missing that connect audio jacks to motherboard or motherboard to sound card (usually former case only).


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

MADxMAX said:


> The pci sound card is designed for windows 7 and 8 and came with windows 8 drivers.
> 
> It is confusing me to hell why its not working, where as before when i used this exact same system the sound worked perfect, since I installed a new psu and done a fresh install ( I used to run windows 8 on the same machine before my son had it ).


 

What PCI soundcard is it?


----------

